# Pink Castle Beds at Home Goods



## dwerten

thought i would share this as these are really cute. They have Fish Cabin's for Boys too.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Look at that pretty pink palace with that darling baby inside! Oh, that is soooo adorable!!!! :wub:


----------



## dwerten

suzimalteselover said:


> Look at that pretty pink palace with that darling baby inside! Oh, that is soooo adorable!!!! :wub:


thanks we found this pumpkin for the holidays and she will not come out of it LOL so after thanksgiving I needed to find her a cave lol 

Although Dexter thought it was his can you tell lol


----------



## Katkoota

awwh both beds are too adorable :wub: may I add? the fluffs inside are even MORE adorable :wub:


----------



## sakyurek

This bed is cute


----------



## edelweiss

Very cute---and I'll bet it wasn't expensive if you got it at H>D>?


----------



## Cosy

That pink castle is darling and so is the inhabitant! The punkin is hysterical!


----------



## The A Team

*sigh* :huh: 

Too cute......I can't seem to stop buying beds.....I wish you hadn't shown these to us.....:blink:....now I want one too....


----------



## Sandcastles

The A Team said:


> *sigh* :huh:
> 
> Too cute......I can't seem to stop buying beds.....I wish you hadn't shown these to us.....:blink:....now I want one too....


The beds are so cute - I love the pumpkin bed with da fluff peaking out - so sweet.


----------



## aprilb

dwerten said:


> thought i would share this as these are really cute. They have Fish Cabin's for Boys too.


 Oh, I just love, love, love the princess bed!!! Is it big enough for two 4 pounders? Thanks for posting this.:wub:


----------



## aprilb

The A Team said:


> *sigh* :huh:
> 
> Too cute......I can't seem to stop buying beds.....I wish you hadn't shown these to us.....:blink:....now I want one too....


 And just how many beds do you have, Pat?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre

Really cute, Deb!!! I wished we had a Home Goods store somewhere-- people seem to get great things there.


----------



## njdrake

I love it!! You've made me want to make a run to Home Goods. Its about an hour from here or I'd already be on my way.:blink:


----------



## mary-anderson

Oh that is to cute!! I would love to get one for my girls..No Home Goods in Hawaii.:angry:


----------



## dwerten

edelweiss said:


> Very cute---and I'll bet it wasn't expensive if you got it at H>D>?


not too bad 39.99 - Lucy would not come out of it LOL she loves the beds she can go into. She was growling at dex to get out too. All the dogs love to go up to bed but Lucy dive bombs into the pumpkin at night and won't come out LOL She wants to stay down stairs in her pumpkin and now it is this bed - so funny.


----------



## dwerten

The A Team said:


> *sigh* :huh:
> 
> Too cute......I can't seem to stop buying beds.....I wish you hadn't shown these to us.....:blink:....now I want one too....


LOL i have the same problem - we have a room full now LOL. DH calls it the puppy room.


----------



## dwerten

aprilb said:


> Oh, I just love, love, love the princess bed!!! Is it big enough for two 4 pounders? Thanks for posting this.:wub:


definitely big enough as Lucy is 4.8lbs and easily another could fit with her BUT she won't let them in HAHA


----------



## missiek

I love both beds and have been trying to find one locally. The closest HG store is 45 miles away, but perhaps I will take a trip out when I am Christmas shopping


----------



## Dogwriter

Phooey I've been looking for something like this. No Home Goods within 100 miles at the least. *pout* Poor Piper is stuck using her carrier as a hideout.


----------



## dwerten

missiek said:


> I love both beds and have been trying to find one locally. The closest HG store is 45 miles away, but perhaps I will take a trip out when I am Christmas shopping


sometimes Marshall's and TJMAXX have the same stuff as Home Goods as they are part of the same chain so check them out too


----------



## Snowbody

Dogwriter said:


> Phooey I've been looking for something like this. No Home Goods within 100 miles at the least. *pout* Poor Piper is stuck using her carrier as a hideout.


Here's a link to an Ebay site that has some great tent beds if that's what you're looking for. I got it several months ago from Kathy (Katzie) Kirby's mom. Prices are around $40 and lots of patterns. Was just thinking I haven't seen her post lately. Hope all is well.
NEW Collapsible Indoor Pet Dog Cat House Bed Shelter - eBay (item 300415221530 end time Dec-03-10 00:41:06 PST)


----------



## dwerten

Snowbody said:


> Here's a link to an Ebay site that has some great tent beds if that's what you're looking for. I got it several months ago from Kathy (Katzie) Kirby's mom. Prices are around $40 and lots of patterns. Was just thinking I haven't seen her post lately. Hope all is well.
> NEW Collapsible Indoor Pet Dog Cat House Bed Shelter - eBay (item 300415221530 end time Dec-03-10 00:41:06 PST)


check CVS Pharmacy as they have ones like these for about $15 but no bow but they are made pretty well. I bought one with pink paws on it and they had blue paws on it. I had a friend embroider Lucy on the front of it but could not resist the crown bed when i saw it


----------



## Canada

I love your new Princess fort.
We don't have a Home Goods here or Marshalls or TJ Maxx...
but Target is coming in a few years.


----------



## plenty pets 20

I got one for Hope from CVS Pharmacy also and it very cute and was just $9.99 on sale. She doesnt like the roof on though.


----------



## momtoboo

What a cute little princess house.Looks like one of your cutiepies is lovin it too.


----------



## plenty pets 20

I tried to put the picture on the last post so will try again. this is the bed from CVS Pharmacy but has the roof off since Hope doesnt like it on. Hope it works this time.


----------



## mss

Hope! Do you know how cute and lucky you are? :wub:

(I'm adding CVS to my list for today's errand-running.  )


----------



## lori

I ran out to Homegoods after I saw this and since I have boys, I got one that says Dog Cabin with a fishing pole on the side....soo cute!! 
They only had 2 different styles...both for boys. Thanks for the tip! They love it!!!!


----------



## dwerten

Lori said:


> I ran out to Homegoods after I saw this and since I have boys, I got one that says Dog Cabin with a fishing pole on the side....soo cute!!
> They only had 2 different styles...both for boys. Thanks for the tip! They love it!!!!


woo hoo so happy - we need to see pics now  Did the other one say Best Friends in blue?


----------



## lori

Yes, it did say Best Friends and it was blue! I was really torn between the 2 and I would have gotten both but I kept hearing my husband's voice in my head saying, "ANOTHER dog bed? Seriously??!!!" So, I quickly put the blue one down and ran to the register!! As soon as I take a picture of it, I will post it!!!


----------



## dwerten

Lori said:


> Yes, it did say Best Friends and it was blue! I was really torn between the 2 and I would have gotten both but I kept hearing my husband's voice in my head saying, "ANOTHER dog bed? Seriously??!!!" So, I quickly put the blue one down and ran to the register!! As soon as I take a picture of it, I will post it!!!


LOL i hear that voice alot too hahahaha and why i put the cabin one down and only bought the castle but the cabin was sooooo cute


----------



## lovesophie

Your babies are just precious in their beds. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears

That bed is so cute! Since we don't have a Home Goods store here i'll check out Marshalls and TJ Max, hope i'm in luck.


----------



## mfa

its so cute!!:wub:


----------



## Alexa

OMG, how cute is that? 

A princess doggie castle bed, very special! Your sweet baby inside looks so darling!

The pumpkin bed is funny, too!

It's so hard to resist, there are a lot cute dog beds! Lol

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me

I stopped by our Home Goods last night (luckily I have one very close by) and they had ONE of the blue beds left. It was the one with "Best Friends" on it. I looked and looked for the fishing cabin but couldn't find it anywhere  I was tempted to get the princess bed too, and just keep it with my "pink, girly" things for when I get a little girl fluff. But just got the blue bed for now...it's very cute and I'm trying to get Bailey to get used to going in there. He's never crated and doesnt have beds that are covered on top, so he may need some time to get used to it.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Lori, can you post a picture of the fishing cabin bed you got?


----------

